
ShellCheck: Lint for Shell Scripts - sci_c0
https://github.com/koalaman/shellcheck
======
sci_c0
A Shell syntax (well sometimes beyond that) checking utility with variety of
supported formats viz. plugins for Sublime, Atom.

Installation in Debian, Windows or through Docker.

